# Very new and very nervous!!



## Joanne R (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi everyone

This seems like a really great site.

Just going through 1st attempt at IVF.  Have just completed one week of buruselin injections and I'm feeling very low and very negative at the moment.  Is this normal?  Start next lot of injections in 2 days and I'm dreading the mood swings and tiredness.  It's so hard trying to carry on with work and a normal life whilst all this is happening.  Sorry I sound really miserable - I guess I'm just having a bad day today!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

and welcome to ff

sorry you are feeling a tad down today  we all have our up and down days  you have come to the right place for support and help 

we have an IVF board and im sure they can help answer your questions  I have posted the link below for you
 for your cycle

suzie xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,3.0.html


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Welcome to the site Joanne R.

You've come to the right place for support and advice!! And how you're feeling is completely normal, just take each day as it comes and don't feel silly or bad if you don't feel great one day, it will pass!!

Good luck

Neeta


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Welcome to FF.  Just started our first cycle as well.  Been injecting for a few days and cant decide of the mood swings are because of the injections of simply because its a stressful situation.  Feel very tired as well.  I'm guessing that a bad day os normal so feel free to have a rant on here.  Everyone has ben great to me.

Take care and best of luck, 

Tracy xx


----------



## jadejade (Nov 12, 2005)

I am just about to start a IVF cycle with ISCI on Feb.6th.  I am very nervous as well


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Ello ladies ,
Please don't be nervous of joining us , we don't bite  
The drugs play havoc with your mood and emotions , but theres a lot of us on here who know just what your going through   so don't feel alone .
Welcome to the site anyway , i hope you find it as great as we all do !!
Wishing you lots of luck with your treatment  
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

jadejade   to you too 

wishing you  for your treatment 

xx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Just wanted to say hello to you, Joanne and Tracy, and to wish you good luck with your cycles (Jadejade too!).  Sorry you are feeling tired and down, Joanne and Tracy - I was the same when d/r but, on both my cycles, as soon as I started taking the stimulatory drugs I felt much better very quickly.  Hope you are both feeling better soon.

Ellie


----------



## PoPs. (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi joanne

Just to wish you all the best of luck with your cycle    

And of course.................welcome to fertility friends, this site is a real jem and all the girls are so supportive!

Love PoPs xx


----------



## Meg06 (Dec 5, 2005)

I also joined FF last week and it has been a massive support to me. Everyone has up and down days so just log on when you feel down. It has really helped me and its the first thing i do when i get in from work!

Sending you happy thoughts


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Joanne

What you are experiencing sounds entirely normal to me!  You are going to have bad days and this site is just the place to vent your feelings as we will all listen sympathetically and probably join you!

Jappa xx


----------



## tayllyn (Nov 2, 2005)

Hiya joanne,

I know this all seems very daunting but this site is wicked for talking things through, i never realised so many women and partners are going through the same things as us. We're just going for our 1st fet in the next week so I just want to wish you good luck and hope to see u post a bfp very soon.

lynne


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Joanne 

You're defo in the right place here - lots of support!!!  . I start buserelin on Wednesday so am expecting to be feeling up and down from here on in but at least I know that there are people here that understand. 

Good luck with your treatment - sending you lots of   and     

Lou
x


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

HIYA JOANNE 
I FOUND FF JUST OVER A WEEK AGO, THE GIRLS HAVE BEEN THE BIGGEST SUPPORT YOU WILL FIND IT A BIG HELP! 
GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR TREATMENT!!! ME AND DH JUST AT THE VERY START OF OUR JOURNEY [1st gynae appt on 21st feb] CANT WAIT TO GET IT OUT WAY

ANYWAY WELCOME HUN, SENDING LOADS OF YOUR WAY!!!

 RACHEL XXX


----------



## MJA (Jan 27, 2006)

Welcome to the boards!! Have a great day


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Hello
lots of luck with your treatment, heres a big hug from me . I also joined last week and I feel a whole lot more positive just from knowing I'm not alone in my hormonal moments and sadness. 


wishing you lots of   

Zp


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Joane and jadejade

Welcome to Fertilityfriends

I am sure that you will find the site very supportive

Wishing u both lots of  with ur treatment

Hope that u both get the  you so deserve

The feb/march valentinis may be of some help to you both, a thread where ladies going thru treatment in feb and march get together for a chat thru their treatment and chat in general

Heres the link to the thread below

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47600.0.html

Also this coming friday there is a Newbie evening in the live chat room with myself and Dizzi

Best wishes to you both

Emilyxx


----------



## julyborn (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome Joanne,
I joined last week.
I hope you find this website as helpful as I do. 
I already feel like a have a bunch of friends that I can talk to about my problems without feeling guilty. Without feeling like a nuisance and with feeling like a right old misery guts!!
I will send you some bubbles!!
Good luck with everything.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi joanne and welcome to ff - i hope u find this site a great support which it has been for me

Good luck with the IVF

Kate


----------



## snuffy142 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Joanne,

Myself and the mrs have just read your message and I am 31 male and wife 34 and we are awaiting ICSI at St Mary's Manchester. I have done six frozen samples of sperm as i have 0.1 million sperm and low count. We are awaiting Lynn's next cycle and then have to contact Manchester for her treatment. Lynn feels very scared of it all and wonders what moods she be having and side affects i know that normal ladies periods can be bad so i am ready to dodge everything but will cope as Lynn for the past few day's been a mood due to her cycle being due.

She may be on the same injections as yourself and Buserelin and it be nice to keep in contact so u gals share experiences.

I hope you would like to keep in touch and contact.

Regards

Andy & Lynn (snuffy142)


----------



## Natalina (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello all. I am starting my cycle in Feb or March. Very nervous. It is my first IVF so a bit apprehensive. I had an IUI last year which failed. Any advice I would welcome.

Thanks


----------

